# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  House relocation

## jatt

Hi, 
Here are some pics of the house I am relocating to a block I'm subdividing.
Just ur standard (what I call Victorian) u know walk in the front, hallway, bedroom to the left & right etc.. 
Have to demolish the skillion part unfortunately, where the kitchen, laundry, bathrooom are located.  
Got a very good secondhand kitchen with rolled benchtops, appliances etc.. to go in once the skillion is rebuilt. 
Just preparing it ready for it to be cut in half & transported to its new home.

----------


## wizard

Hi jatt, 
The house looks great. I looked at doing this when a house for removal came up cheaply, but I could not find anybody to move it within the time frame available. They all said maybe in two months!  
Did you have to have an asbestos and termite audit before moving it? 
What is the flooring like? Will you be adding any extra rooms as part of the rebuild? I heard of one person who put the two halves back with a 3 metre gap and filled in the gap with new rooms... sort of like a stretch limousine.... but a house. 
Keep us posted
Cheers

----------


## jatt

Didnt worry about the asbestos & termite thing.  On the lookout for both whilst dismantling the place tho, especially the usual haunts like old flues etc..  fortunatly they were both steel. 
Yes it is a pain trying to get a mob to remove a place in a hurry.  Mine is booked out for 6 weeks.  So it is a case of book the guy whilst I'm dismantling.   He said he had 2 put on another team to meet demand. 
Flooring in main part of house is good. Recon its been restumpted not that long ago.  Am lucky I had access to a demo site with hardwood floors.  Me, 2 mates & a chainsaw soon cut the floors outta there. 
Wont be adding extra rooms.

----------


## ausdesign

Jatt I assume you know that the insulation levels have to be bought up to the current BCA standards with the new legislation that's been introduced.

----------


## Andy Mac

> Jatt I assume you know that the insulation levels have to be bought up to the current BCA standards with the new legislation that's been introduced.

  We are going through this process at present, and the local council insist on taking a bond ($10,000) which is refundable after certain stages have been reached. This includes stumping and plumbing, but also insulation to a standard, and painting of any bare timber (eaves of verandah) and the exterior. Is it similar down there? 
Cheers,

----------


## rileyp

Hi
Hows it progressing?
I'm interested in doing something like this perhaps!
Are you a chippy?
cheers Rileyp

----------


## seriph1

very cute little place! Can you give us an estimate on removal? We have a house mover in Kilmore   -  Clancy's  -  they've been in the business for years. before moving here I looked right into moving a place from Parkville (Melbourne) to No.1 High Street Woodend. It didn't work out in the end for a bunch of reasons and I regret that. Would've really been something... a 40 square original Edwardian on an acre in the main street of Woodend, right nextdoor to a Georgian (original, not mock) .... oh well, life is still good.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
That house, delivered and on stumps, with new roof and downpipes was going to cost me around $120,000, plus all the interior work that would've been required. All up probably close to $300K with the land.... a very good price really

----------


## jatt

> very cute little place! Can you give us an estimate on removal?

  Bout 25 K   

> <TABLE class=tborder style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 753698" vAlign=top><TD class=alt2 align=middle width=125>rileyp</TD><TD class=alt1>Are you a chippy?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

  Nup.   
Just had the 2 house halves moved off the block, finally. 
Yeah progress has been slow.  Trashed the skillion bit and salvaged all that was worth keeping.  Sent the rest of the timber to my father for kindling.  Hiring skips and getting the stuff dumped at the tip is an expensive excercise, so I only got one to put the non reuseable crap like insulation and plastering into.   
Got scrap iron lying around in a few different locations, so will do a roundup and send the crappy stuff off to the scrap merchant.  Usually get enough to at least cover my fuel cost.   
Used to be able to reduce the price, or even get a freeby on dumping stuff at the local tip if the load was mainly steel (simply dump it in the scrap bins).  However after the last time when they charged me top dollar for the privilige, not to mention a nail in the tyre, then I avoid the joint if can help it.     
Will post more progress pics as it all happens.

----------


## pawnhead

Two eyes and a nose. A classic and timeless design.
I grew up in a home the same, except it was brick instead of clapboard.

----------


## jatt

Yeah finally got my title and planning permit to go ahead.  Was copping too much crap to simply put another dwelling on the same block.  And to think I only had to wave the shotgun around once in the planning dept at my local council. Talk about a bunch of muppets (trying to be nice here).  Finally they ran out of things to throw at me and granted it.  It seems some twits in this world think a bloke has endless amount of $ and time to stuff around.  Yes I know some of it is State Govt imposed, but theres stuffing around and stuffing around...  I could go on all day with the crap. :Annoyed:  
Whilst I'm sitting around on my hands I figured a site scrape would be the go.  Its all gunna be on stumps so a full on level job seemed to be a bit excessive. 
Anyway building permit is now a work in progress.  I will keep poking the third party folks I enlisted with a stick to do that one until the job is done.  Must be ex council... wont use them again. 
Here are few fotos of my block. 
Getting Dispensation on the shed and carport saved me about 8 grand in replacement costs, so it was worth the excercise to persue and obtain.  Nuthin much to look at, but it will do the job.

----------


## jatt

Got the building permit a few months ago. 
After heaps of phone and some personal harassment my house finally got moved onto site.   
Had some work, personal and whether imposed delays lately so progress is a little slow. 
Provided some pics of the house being setup on site.  So far all I have done myself is fill in the old chimney opening in the wall.  Picked up some 3.6 mtr trestles, cause this baby is rather high off the ground once stumps are factored in.

----------


## jatt

Well the front door and most of the front verandah is back on now, so its looking a bit more like the before foto from my first post.   
Verandah deck was split into 3 sections, posts removed and 2 corner roof sections removed as an assembly.  It all went back together reasonably well. 
Spent the day helping the crew put it all back together.  Probably seems strange to help someone who is being paid to do a job, but thats how I have learnt to do some of the more difficult jobs in the past.  The stumping thing is not something I have tackled before, so the hands on was invaluable.

----------


## jatt

Here is the latest. 
Stripped off the plaster from the internal walls that back up to the external walls.  Currently in the process of putting noggins in at 1200 and 2400 centres.  
Got some R3.5 batts to go in (at a very good price) from an insulation installer who got caught out in that bodgy govt insulation scheme 
Unfortunately for me some of the stumps dont line up with the bearers on the verandah.  Thats how it was before removal, bodgy I know. 
My thought at present to fix this to laminate a joist beneith the existing one and sit it on top of the edge of the ant cap.  Then put in a stump next to the one shown.  Some skirting board covers around the post.

----------


## jatt

Some progress has been made to the project.  Highlites include a bogged Bobcat; the boys had to Tirfor it out via a conveniently placed tree.  I helped em chain it up, then stood back, watched and recorded the moment on my camera fone.  :Biggrin:   I did warn them a while ago that a large hole was dug to remove a rather stubborn tree stump with the excavator.  Obviously they had forgotton.......oops. 
Finally got to use my plaster lifter.  Very useful to hang those 3600 x 1200 sheets.  2 issues I found using it. 
1. getting the sheet up onto the lifter arms
2. the height of the securing hooks is higher than 1200.  Makes it a bit of a pain when fitting up the middle sheet. 
Sash cord to the rescue and some careful winching so not to overbalance the lifter. 
Found a bit of cancer from water ingress on one window.  Some stray bits of pine soon fixed that. 
Till the next installment.

----------


## jatt

Progress has been real slow to say the least.  The old part of the house now has a roof on it and the rear has all of the stumps concreted in.  Almost finished painting outside, not much fun with the joint being so high and all.Hoping the mate and I can attack the subfloor out back this weekend

----------


## jatt

Oh and of course what reno would be complete without some carnage along the way.    Managed to bend my quick release bracket on the tractor.   All fixed, now back into annoying the neighbors with some noise and diesel smoke!!!!  At least I wont be jackhammering conc for a while.  And who put all of these damned rocks in the ground?  It was certainly hard going.

----------


## jatt

Bearers, joists and sheet flooring is now in place.    Put in a couple of extra stumps in where the stairway stringers will attach to the floor.

----------


## jatt

The sheet flooring is now in place, cool I dont have to wade thru the mud pit anymore!!!!!!!

----------


## jatt

Here is my latest.  Gotta luv the tractor when it comes to putting largish lintels into place.  Converted my front slide on towbar to a base for a lite duty jib crane.  Lintel is 200 x 45 over a 6000 mm span.  Used 2 x 90x45 at each end laminated together as lintel jacks checked in.  Got an Acro prop in the middle cause I'm gunna leave it as is for the moment.  There's 2 windows and a sliding door to go across this span.  Didnt wanna put my intermediate posts or extra timber in yet in cause I cock up the sizing.  CAnt say I have fitted a sliding door yet.

----------


## jatt

All framing done now, just waiting....waiting for roof plumber.  trouble is around here tradies seem to be spoilt for work. 
Starting weatherboarding now.

----------


## jatt

Matching em up to the existing proved to be fun and not always successful, but am am happy enough with them.
Now its onto painting on the good days and plastering on the crap ones

----------


## jatt

Starting to sheet inside, kitchen ceiling first so I can move in the cabinets.

----------


## jatt

Now that power and plumbing are roughed in I turned my attention to the bathroom, dunny and laundry. 
The missus recons the dunny is a priority, it seems she doesnt like to be any more than 10 metres away from one at all times. 
Dunno if its just me but the cornice gave me plenty of fun and games.  I set up all of them in a room first before cementing them into place.

----------


## jatt

Shot 2 shows the cut I am getting with my power saw.  Bugger all chipout so am stoked. 
getting stuck in to gluing up the sheets.  Mucking around cutting and test fitting the sheets certainally eats up the time.  Their fairly expensive to buy, so am being carefull.

----------


## jatt

Now that the bathroom, laundry and toilet are ready for the plumber to finish off I am getting stuck into the kitchen.
Bought a freestanding oven with gas hot plates. Now its onto setting up the cabinet and bench top to marry in around it.  
Cut down and levelled the base to suit and screwed into position.  The whole kitchen is basically gunna be a cut and shut operation from how it was 
setup in its previous home.
Done a complete cut and shut before in the previous house, so am not too daunted by the prospect.  
Will admit tho I do spend a lot of time working out where things go, fitment issues etc, cause once the benchtop is cut well yeah ......... 
Am fortunate here cause if the benches extend a bit more into the dining/living room well no big deal, there is plenty of room.

----------


## jatt

Got most of my cupboards in now.  Some modifying and making of kick panels was required.  A couple of Kaboodle cabinets from the big B to fill in the gaps.
Had to cut one of the overhead cupboards down height wise to fit in with the others.  A lot easier when its a flat pack one. 
For the benchtops its simply a case of measure and check before taping up (just in case I get a small chip) on the laminex surface. No corner bench work to do, so much easier. 
Working out some doors thru laminex at present to suit the new cupboards I have put in.

----------


## jatt

Finally got all of my ceiling and walls done.  When someone pops around it was a case of drop everything and sling another sheet up. Now the insulation wont give me the sh*ts anymore, its safely behind plaster.
Did my first external corner in plaster, came up a treat.  That how2plaster guide thats been posted up is certainally very helpfull.
Did a cut down of an octaganal island bench (unfortunately there wasnt enough space to move around it if was reused as original.  Will probably become a junk bench once the kitchen starts getting used for real.  Havent got many cupboards left over so am happy.
Made a couple of small stuff ups along the way, but after a few months I probably will forget about it and the missus will stop complaining.. :Biggrin: ...maybe.  If gf wants a faultless looking pro built kitchen then she can kiss holidays goodbye for a while.  That should do it.

----------


## timbo43

Looking good Jatt 
Keep the Pics coming 
Cheers
Tim

----------


## shauck

Good to see you're still at it and getting to the fun stuff.

----------


## jatt

Yeah the day job and other commitments have been keeping me off the tools far more of than I would like.
Almost finished my stopping up and sanding.  Been procrastinating for a while wrt the best way to approach the opening 
to the hallway.  Some packing required to make things marry up. Skim coating will have to be done in spots, but considering 
how far out this wall was to begin with than I can live with that.
Figured external corner edging and some tape on the inside corners up top should do it.
Of course the list of to do projects are adding up elsewhere, including this one (X marks the spot)
for an appliance cupboard.  Those that have helped out seem to think I actually know what I am doing after seeing my 
handiwork.  Suckers!!!!  Oh well at least I can pretend to be a real tradie and not clean up after myself.
When it all gets to be too much I found the answer at the bottom of a drum.  Would you believe its empty now.  Less than
a years work, and yes I did have help.

----------


## jatt

Been slowly doin the fiddly crap inside.  Kitchens nearly done.  Some of the dodgy doors will have to be replaced later on; no matter they will be fine for the moment. 
Shower screen I picked up (ex display) is finally in, same with the dunny. 
Google chrome seems to be doin much better than the IE that was setup with the PC.

----------

